
Show HN: Statixite, a management solution for static websites - rlafranchi
https://statixite.com
======
rlafranchi
I originally designed and built Statixite as a service but decided to release
it as an open source project. It works with Jekyll[1] sites, but with the
hopes to support other generators. The main goals were to include the ability
to manage multiple sites, manage posts with a markdown editor, and simplify
the deployment process. Feel free to hack away at the demo[2].

I've packaged it as a Ruby gem on Github[3]. It's basically a Rails Engine
that can be mounted on any Rails project.

[1]: [http://jekyllrb.com](http://jekyllrb.com)

[2]:
[https://app.statixite.com/users/sign_in?demo=true](https://app.statixite.com/users/sign_in?demo=true)

[3]:
[https://github.com/rlafranchi/statixite](https://github.com/rlafranchi/statixite)

------
fiatjaf
Too much memory usage, the website has crashed my computer.

~~~
rlafranchi
Interesting, was it a blue screen of death sort of thing?

~~~
fiatjaf
Also, I upvoted you because I like the idea, but couldn't read enough about
exactly what is your service/software.

~~~
rlafranchi
Thanks for the upvote. The front page is quite bloated so I'll take the blame
for that. The backend also uses a few third party javascript libraries.

The best way to describe the service is as a combined Content Management
System and Hosting Service for Jekyll sites. Here's a few of the features in
more detail.

* Multi-Site management

* Template Editor - A code editor[1] to manage partials, layouts, pages, etc.

* Template Picker - Ability to pick from a handful of Jekyll themes and the ability to import from any public git repository.

* A Markdown Editor for Posts - Markdown is parsed on the fly so you can see a rough preview (Not styled to the theme).

* Site Previews - You can preview the sites before publishing them to the public. Can be considered somewhat of a staging environment.

* Media Uploader - A very simple media uploader for images. Media can be inserted into posts easily.

* Private Git Repositories for each site - You can add your public ssh key to be able to clone the sites and develop locally.

* Hosting - (Paid service) Hosting is backed by CDN enabled Rackspace CloudFiles. Deploying sites is just a simple click.

Goals:

* Support for other static site generators besides Jekyll, such as Hugo, Middleman, Pelican, etc.

* Support for Collections[2]

* Expand Open Source Project - The project basically allows anyone to run their own "Statixite" and configure their own deployment/hosting solution.

* Expand templates (Thanks Jekyll theme authors!)

* Hope to get feedback from the community :)

[1] [https://ace.c9.io](https://ace.c9.io)

[2]
[http://jekyllrb.com/docs/collections/](http://jekyllrb.com/docs/collections/)

~~~
kelt
I like it! Hope to see it out of beta.

Multi site management is a dream come true for me. Great job!

